# hypothetical crazy idea with 2 motors



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Why bother?

I'm using a 48v motor at 130v 
If I had a different controller and batteries I would be happy using it at 200v +

Get the forklift motors (keep one as spare) and an OpenRevolt controller
Or if flush a Soliton - wish I could afford one


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

ur missing the point
the idea is to use only forklift stuff to do 90kph


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

arklan said:


> ur missing the point
> the idea is to use only forklift stuff to do 90kph


Ok 
then simple attach both motors together - use two 48v controllers and increase the gearing

Or use a single motor and 48v controller 
Then when up to max speed use some forklift contactors to go 96v direct to the motor


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Fwiw 90kph is more than doable with a forklift motor. I ran over 80mph on my old series milk float motor.

Just pick a nice big motor, advance the brushes and pump the voltage in.

Why overcomplicate things?


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

skooler said:


> Fwiw 90kph is more than doable with a forklift motor. I ran over 80mph on my old series milk float motor.
> 
> Just pick a nice big motor, advance the brushes and pump the voltage in.
> 
> Why overcomplicate things?


u didnt read the part where I said use forklift only parts
forklift controllers only go up to 48v
putting 2 motors and 2 controllers and increase the speed with gearing has me intrigued, I thought top speed was a factor of pack voltage no matter what u did with the gearing???


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sure how using two controllers in series would work or whether it is safe to do so? 

Two motors and two controllers in parallel has been done a lot but whichever way you look at it, power out = power in minus losses. You would essentially be exchanging torque for RPM eith the additional losses associated with changing gearing.

Although this is interesting from a technical perspective and could be cheap its never really going to be better than the conventional methods. My advice would be to use a properly rated controller and single motor.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

arklan said:


> u didnt read the part where I said use forklift only parts
> forklift controllers only go up to 48v
> putting 2 motors and 2 controllers and increase the speed with gearing has me intrigued, I thought top speed was a factor of pack voltage no matter what u did with the gearing???


Top speed is always a matter of gearing
Top rpm is voltage

With 48v you will be able to reach at least 3000 rpm - maybe 4000 rpm (at lower current)

Bolt it all together and try it out


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

Duncan said:


> Top speed is always a matter of gearing
> Top rpm is voltage
> 
> With 48v you will be able to reach at least 3000 rpm - maybe 4000 rpm (at lower current)
> ...


I dont even know where to get dead forklifts here
its exactly what skooler said, its just something to think about I dont think anyone is actually gonna do it
thanks to all the replies


----------

